# Eeeek! Frozen Gonal +, Ovitrelle and Crinone gel



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Hi All,

Having a new fridge has annoyingly meant that half the stuff in there froze overnight... Had the Gonal +, Ovitrelle and Crinone gel in a box, wrapped in thick bubble wrap for insulation, and didn't want to risk taking it out to check, but a bit worried now as the box says DO NOT FREEZE. The fridge has now righted itself, but it's been about a week since 'the freeze' and I'm still worried as I'll need to start the stimming drugs next week...

Has this happened to anyone? Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Call your clinic immediately!  They will be able to advise you best!  Good luck


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I would agree. You could try asking the pharmacist on the boards here for some advice, but best to check with your clinic.

C~x


----------



## MariMar (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind and speedy responses! I ended up, as you recommended, speaking to the clinic and they said that while it would probably be completely fine, to be safe I should get a new prescription. Which I did that day, and am using it now!

Thanks again, and babydust to all


----------

